# Urban Mushing With The Fastest Poodle -- Extreme Poodle Skating



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi I'm Tofu -- The Fastest Poodle -- an amazing and wonderful rescue dog -- Watch me break the speed limit passing people on bikes -- I'm even faster than biker men in lycra!Urban Mushing -- Extreme Poodle Skating

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMksvc4_Vic

Not sure if this is a dog trick or people trick!

If you would like a pet, please consider adopting from shelters, rescue organizations and your local pound.


----------

